# Telekommunikationsschnittstelle



## piffpaff (7 Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

vieleicht kann mir bei folgendem Problem jemand helfen.

Zwischen einem NTBA (ISDN) und einer Telefonanlage soll ein Doppelleiterschutz für analoge Telekommunikationsschnittstellen (DATA-Plugtrab PT 2-TELE) von Phoenix eingebaut werden.

Wie wird dieser angeschloßen, woher soll ich wissen was an welchem Ausgang am NTBA abgeht?

Leider ist bei Phoenix nur ein Datenblatt mit technischen Daten zu bekommen, aber kein Hinweis wie dieses Teil angeschlossen wird.

Gruß

piffpaff


----------



## marlob (7 Mai 2008)

Also wenn ich auf der Website gucke finde ich folgendes Circuit-Diagram


----------



## vierlagig (7 Mai 2008)

und das:



			
				** schrieb:
			
		

> *Anschluss*
> Schließen Sie die ankommenden ungeschützten Leitungen an den Eingangsklemmen
> 3-7-9-11 (IN) an. Die Leitungen zum schützenden Gerät werden an den
> Abgangsklemmen 4-8-10-12 (OUT) angeschlossen. In Kombination mit dem Basiselement
> ...



zeigt doch: 3 auf 4, 7 auf 8, 9 auf 10 und 11 auf 12 oder?

***Beipackzettel*


----------



## marlob (7 Mai 2008)

Oder dieses pdf, auch von der Phoenix Website


----------



## marlob (7 Mai 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ..
> 
> ***Beipackzettel*


ergibt bei mir illegal call


----------



## vierlagig (7 Mai 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> ergibt bei mir illegal call



is das selbe dokument, dass du gerade hochgeladen hast ... dieses weltweite datennetz macht mich ganz wuschig, da fehlt bestimmt wieder irgendwas in der adresse :sb6:


----------



## marlob (7 Mai 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> is das selbe dokument, dass du gerade hochgeladen hast ... dieses weltweite datennetz macht mich ganz wuschig, da fehlt bestimmt wieder irgendwas in der adresse :sb6:


Ist das selbe Problem, wie letzte Tage bei Siemens. die generieren ihre Adresse dynamisch. das passt dann später nicht mehr


----------



## vierlagig (7 Mai 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ist das selbe Problem, wie letzte Tage bei Siemens. die generieren ihre Adresse dynamisch. das passt dann später nicht mehr



scheiß neue medien, früher haben wir noch briefe geschrieben


----------



## marlob (7 Mai 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> scheiß neue medien, früher haben wir noch briefe geschrieben


Du kannst das Dokument ja ausdrucken und nach piffpaff schicken


----------



## vierlagig (7 Mai 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Du kannst das Dokument ja ausdrucken und nach piffpaff schicken



wo ist der eigentlich? ob er schon anklemmt?


----------



## Solaris (7 Mai 2008)

Also ich würde ja so anschließen:


NTBA   a1 -----   7- 8  ------- Telefonanlage  a1
          b1 -----  11-12 ------- Telefonanlage  b1
          a2 -----   7-  8 ------- Telefonanlage  a2
          b2 -----  11-12 ------- Telefonanlage  b2

also insgesamt 2 Schutzmodule und die jeweils schön erden


----------

